# Package Advice & Cost of Living



## aali1987 (Jan 11, 2016)

I know there are a few of these threads floating around, however I thought I'd add my one in as well! I would appreciate advice/feedback from people currently in Malaysia who have a better grasp on the cost of living etc. than me.

I have been offered a role in KL (Banking/Finance). The total monthly salary (incl. housing benefit and travel allowance) is 22,000 MYR. Add on to that an almost guaranteed yearly bonus of c. 30,000-40,000 MYR. The company also has a couple of extra benefits; they contribute 12% on top of the total salary and allowance a year into an employment fund (so that's about 31,000 MYR) and for every year I work I am entitled to 1 month salary bonus when I leave.

The real plus size is I have 0% tax on all of this, am exempt from all import duty and capital gains tax (could import my car over tax free), am exempt from all immigration requirements (as is my wife) and from legal proceedings. While I am not a diplomat, the organization is afforded diplomatic status as it is a multi-lateral NGO. It also means I can draw out all the employment fund contributions when I leave tax free and take that with me (so a bit of forced saving there lol)

We are a young couple who will be coming, just me and my wife (no kids). Both of us are under 30. She will also try and look for some kind of work. 

Does this sound like we can have a comfortable life (doesn't have to be luxury) in KL and also save a decent amount so we have something to show for it if we leave after a few years? There is a large element of the package which I will only realize at the end of my service. But generally I do think its a good deal.

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Greetings and welcome,

While the site is busy, the Malaysia page is or has been extremely slow. Hope you are able to get the needed information for making your move.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

RM22,000 will be plenty to live on if you don't go overboard and get sucked into the expat lifestyle too far.

Provided you are happy to eat like a local the food is very cheap and everywhere.
If you want to get 'Western' food you can find it in Cold Storage (https://www.facebook.com/ColdStorageMalaysia) for a price.

Rent is reasonable provided you don't go overboard. RM4-5k/mo should get you a nice fully furnished condo in Bangsar (http://www.iproperty.com.my).

I have no idea in regards to utilities but internet tends to be average at best and expensive for what you get (https://www.tm.com.my/Home/broadband/streamyx/Pages/Home.aspx).
<Snip>
Public transport isn't great (in my experience) but taxis are cheap (ask for a normal taxi and tell the driver to use the meter).
Cars are RIDICULOUSLY expensive so make sure that they sort out a car for you. Driving is a pretty horrible experience in KL and expect to spend half your life in a traffic jam.

Its a great place to be based from and travel the SE Asia area cheaply.
Things won't get expensive until you decide to have kids and want to send them to an international school!

I'm insanely jealous 

DISCLAIMER: I've never lived in Malaysia, but my wife is from there and most of her family still lives there.
I'm seriously considering it as a retirement option.


----------



## Jen Nichol (Apr 24, 2016)

I am local. 

RM22,000 ? Minus rm4-5k for house renting , rm400 - rm500 uber to work , another few thousand for misc stuff ; yes you will live a comfortable life .


----------

